# Most efficient way to tighten chickenwire??



## gaiasactuality (Apr 6, 2007)

Okay so maybe this sounds like a dumb question to some of you folks...((( but my philosophy is there are no dumb questions))))
I was trying to put a chickenwire fence up around my lil' patch of garden and I want the chickenwire to be really nice/tight/neat looking. What is the best way to do this because I'm kinda clueless ((obviously))  I would appreciate any help.
~amber


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

use a broom handle or something like thread it threw the holes in the wire and have one person pull it tight at the pole and another person tighten it with wire or fence clips then move to the next pole and repeat the process this works well with feild fence also rider


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

broom h andle, dowel rod, even a metal fence stake (wind the fencing around the fence post). You might consider weaving a wire (light weight cable works well) thru the top of the fence. that will keep it from sagging and keep it fairly tight.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Make sure your posts are set nice and sturdy in the ground before you do too much tightening on your wire, otherwise you're wasting your time.


.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have one I'd use a hand operated winch attached to a strong anchor on one end and a stiff metal rod woven through the mesh on the other. Then I'd weave some strong wire through the top openings in the mesh, pull it tight too and staple or fasten it with clips to your posts.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

If the wire is just baggy in spots, you can use needle-nose pliers to bend little s-shaped "kinks" in the wire that will snug it up.

Won't work if it is real loose.

Marty


----------



## gaiasactuality (Apr 6, 2007)

thank you !


----------

